# Cremation



## ricepattyfish5

Now I know there is a little bit of controversy over cremating your beloved finned friend, but sometimes you know that that is how you will find peace. Please note that I am not saying that this is the best and only way to lay your betta or fish to rest. I just know of a way that I just used tonight that worked rather well and if anyone else had questions about it, this is how Michael and I did it.

I lost Iggy yesterday morning and since he has been with me through everything for 3 1/2 years, I couldn't just bury him. I know that i could bury him in a plant, but eventually the plant will die and then I would have lost him for a second time. For me the ONLY option was cremation. Michael was a rock and did most of the work. Well here it goes, and please know that we did this in the most honorable way and that this is not easy for me to type -- but I want to be able to help someone who is debating on the same topic. *THIS IS NOT A WAY TO EUTHANIZE!!! ENSURE YOUR FISH HAS PASSED BEFORE DOING THIS!!!*

1. Place the fish on a piece of aluminium foil and on a cookie sheet and put them in the oven on 200-250 degrees, starting at 15 minutes. Keep in longer if needed. You need to make sure you dry out the fish as much as possible.

2. Once dry, take them out and put them on a plate and let them cool for a few hours.

3. Take an old pot that you don't mind a fish being in, and build a fire. Make sure the fire and embers are nice and hot, place the pot on the hot embers. This will take several minutes.

4. Once it gets to a certain point, you may need to gently press the fish to create more ash than char. 

5. Once you have the ash consistency you want, remove from the fire and let the ashes cool COMPLETELY before bagging or placing in jewelry. 

Again I stress that this is not the only or the best option. This was just what I knew would be best for Iggy and I. I greatly apologize if this upset anyone, but I know that I had some trouble finding any information on the subject. Please do this at your own digression -- it wasn't easy for me but it will be easier in the long run.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

This isn't upsetting at all (although I wouldn't have the heart to do it, dead fish freak me out) I think it's kinda sweet to have gone to so much trouble. I see no reason why you shouldn't have done that.

For those of you who want to try to argue that cremation is "against god" keep in mind that people have been giving offerings to the gods since before written history, whether it be sacrifices or even just burning incense.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

I really appreciate it. Like I said, Michael did all of the work because he didn't want me to get even more upset. In my mind it was no trouble, now I have the peace of mind that he Iswith me wherever I go. It's still upsetting not being able to see him, but I know he is right here with me. Just like you would cremate a dog or a loved one, I see no reason why you can't do the same with your loved fish -- as long as you can handle it, or trust someone who can do it for you. 

I didn't want to open up an argument with this thread -- just help someone if they are trying to think of a way. I appreciate your kind words on the matter.


----------



## Vergil

I've done something similar with my first hamster, Rukia. The remains were cremated in an open pit and later surrendered to me.

As far as I was concerned, Ruki was family so I got her one of those double decker bento boxes with the airtight seal. Her remains are now on the family altar - we're part Chinese. She's next to my fave grandmother's memory tablet. Yes, I still bring offerings and burn incense periodically on the family altar.


Anyway, I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. It's not abnormal for pets to be cremated depending on where you are but it's offered here if you cannot afford a plot at the pet cemetery - there's only a few here and they're usually reserved for the well-off folks. The cremation services are offered by the cemetery staff as well as the container for the ashes.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

That is so adorable. I adore that kind of respect and honor. I could have gone to a vet and asked them how much it would be and how long, but I couldn't let go of Iggy. Michael and I had a fire last night and we made it clean burning and as honorable as we could. We think it wa best for Iggy that he have his mommy and daddy there with him through it.


----------



## Vergil

Ruki is family. I objected vehemently to throwing the body out. And thank you. I think whatever the family does to show their respects can take different forms and for me, having her at my altar felt comforting somehow. 

I hope you transition well and that your other pets stay in good health for as long as possible.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Thank you so much. I hope the same thing for all of your pets.


----------



## Vergil

Thank you as well.


----------



## sweetbettafish

I am very sorry to hear that Iggy passed. Personally I think this is a good option next to burying your fish, it shows dedication to your pet.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Thank you so much. He has just been with me for so long, through so many moves, I can't just bury him. I just knew he had to stay with me wherever I went. I'm putting his urn together today to finally lay him to rest.


----------



## thekinetic

Fire is purifying and consecrating, it's how I want to be dealt with when I'm dead. It's a very unusual idea for a fish but still very interesting. Personally I feel the fish was born in the water and lived in the water and thus belongs to the water, so that is where I deliver it. Just as why I bury my dear furry loved ones, though my dog was cremated. 

My hamster I did put in a makeshift coffin before burial, and I even said a prayer over his grave. Next time though I will make a coffin out of wood and proper.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

thekinetic said:


> Fire is purifying and consecrating, it's how I want to be dealt with when I'm dead. It's a very unusual idea for a fish but still very interesting. Personally I feel the fish was born in the water and lived in the water and thus belongs to the water, so that is where I deliver it. Just as why I bury my dear furry loved ones, though my dog was cremated.
> 
> My hamster I did put in a makeshift coffin before burial, and I even said a prayer over his grave. Next time though I will make a coffin out of wood and proper.


Around Halloween michaels sells little 3 inch wooden coffins, I'm planning on buying 3-4 and keeping them for my bettas


----------



## ricepattyfish5

thekinetic said:


> Fire is purifying and consecrating, it's how I want to be dealt with when I'm dead. It's a very unusual idea for a fish but still very interesting. Personally I feel the fish was born in the water and lived in the water and thus belongs to the water, so that is where I deliver it. Just as why I bury my dear furry loved ones, though my dog was cremated.
> 
> My hamster I did put in a makeshift coffin before burial, and I even said a prayer over his grave. Next time though I will make a coffin out of wood and proper.


I know it's not typical for fish but in my research for a way to take care of it, I found a lot of people had the same question. I feel like no matter what kind of pet you have, as long as it's what you want and cando, it's a great option. But like I said, I am not trying to push this method on ANYONE. Just giving my personal experience.  as long as your heart and soul is at rest with how you lay your beloved pet to rest, that's all that matters. May all animals big and small be laid peacefully and may their owners souls and thir own souls rest soundly. <3


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Around Halloween michaels sells little 3 inch wooden coffins, I'm planning on buying 3-4 and keeping them for my bettas


That is a cute idea! And then, when the time comes (which I hope is no time soon), you can personalize them to each one of you wanted.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yup!


----------



## sweetbettafish

That's a creative method.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

I know it's odd, but it worked rather well and I had no contamination so I have ONLY my Iggy's ashes which gives me added peace of mind.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

This is Iggy's "urn". I got the container at Hallmark and I fell in love with it the moment I saw it. The plate on the side I engraved myself and it says "Iggy" and the symbols on either side is Chinese for "together" because we will always be together. Sorry the plate is hard to see. But this is Iggy now and he is finally resting peacefully with me. I have him in a plastic bag and that is inside of a mesh drawstring bag that is the same shade of red that Iggy was, and I also put one of the rocks that I had in his tank in with him. Everything is exactly what I wanted it to look like. <3


----------



## 16kehresmann

This was one of the sweetest things I've ever read. I'm truly sorry that your Iggy passed away. And Thank-you so much for posting this. I have actually considered cremation for some of my fish that were incredibly close to my heart but never knew how to do it.. (And like you I felt like it was kind of weird ) but once again thank you for posting! It'll be a nice thread to look at if I ever do decide to cremate any of my passed waterbabies.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

16kehresmann said:


> This was one of the sweetest things I've ever read. I'm truly sorry that your Iggy passed away. And Thank-you so much for posting this. I have actually considered cremation for some of my fish that were incredibly close to my heart but never knew how to do it.. (And like you I felt like it was kind of weird ) but once again thank you for posting! It'll be a nice thread to look at if I ever do decide to cremate any of my passed waterbabies.


Aww thank you so much!! It's okay; it's still hard to wake up and not see his grumpy face, but he is still in the exact same spot as he always was and so it makes it easier. This was the whole goal of me posting this -- to help someone else. I really hope you don't have to do that anytime soon, but I hope that this helps you and helps you find peace when you do have to do this. You are so very welcome for posting this.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm sorry for the loss of your Iggy. The little urn is so sweet. He'll always be with you and will live on in your heart and memories.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Awe thank you so much. He loves his new "tank". I just had to know he would always be with me. <3


----------



## ricepattyfish5

I am looking for a small doily (about 3 inches in diameter) for Iggy's urn to sit on (to put in his stocking at Christmas) and I cannot crochet, or seem to find one in any stores. Maybe someone here has any ideas or crocheting capabilities? Any help would be great! Thank you in advance.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I know this is an old post, and I'm sorry to resurrect such an old post, but I just needed to thank you for posting it. My Rakki died today, and we used your method to cremate him. I just couldn't bury him. Your post helped to make a difficult day a little bit easier. Thank you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm actually glad you bumped it. I think this might be the way to go when I lose one of my boys (probably Dangerous) Is it possible to make this a sticky so it won't get lost?
Sorry you lost Rakki. :-(


----------



## ricepattyfish5

I am so glad it has helped and is helping everyone, that was my hope when posting it. I hope it could be a sticky because I believe it could help other. We just cremated another one of our boys the other day. It makes it feel like they never left. THANK you guys so much for the positive feedback. I'm so sorry for your loss too.


----------



## GoldUmbrellaGirl

My little veil tail Belvedere died today and I bought a few succulents to bury him beneath and cover the dirt with gravel from his tank. I live in an apartment and will be keeping him indoors--how deep should he be buried? I found a beautiful pot 5 in deep, is that enough?


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Hello! I am so sorry to hear about your little guy. Im glad you are deciding to keep him with you too! I would think that 5 inches is plenty deep for him to be buried in. You also have to think about what the plants need to survive. This is again all what i think and my best guessing. But i truly believe that should be fine!! Good luck and i am sorry for your loss again.


----------



## GoldUmbrellaGirl

Thanks ricepattyfish, I went ahead and planted him. I had been lucky enough to find a little pin with his name on it on Etsy when he got sick and it arrived in time. I'll miss my little fish, but planting this brought me some comfort. I'm glad I'll be able to have him around in a sense.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Everything looks amazing!! And the pin you found is perfect! Im sure belvedere is more than thrilled with his new "tank" and i am so glad you are able to keep him with you. Im glad he can rest easy now. Very very nice set up. Rip belvedere. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so sorry you lost your boy GoldUmbrella. I think putting his ashes(?) in with the plant, along with his gravel. The pin is a perfect touch. 
He sure was a beautiful boy.


----------



## GoldUmbrellaGirl

Thank you both--but I must have somehow mistakenly posted this as a response on this thread! I did not cremate him, just buried him. I don't have any other pets to worry about digging him up but hopefully I won't have any smell. I didn't even realize that some may have thought I meant his ashes. My apologies!


----------



## ricepattyfish5

No no thats fine!! Im glad you shared with us!! I dont think there should be much of a smell if any at all.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh ok. Well either way, I think it was a really beautiful idea.
I wouldn't think there would be a smell. But with cremation would there be a smell?


----------



## ricepattyfish5

If you put your face in the pot there might,be a slight odor, but i dont recall smelling anything during thr process


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm so sorry for your loss, Gold. May your beautiful Belvedere swim in peace.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good to know. I was wondering about the oven too.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

What were your questions about the oven?


----------



## GoldUmbrellaGirl

Thanks everyone. I'm so glad to have found this forum--such a great resource and always amazed at how caring the people are


----------



## DangerousAngel

If it would make the oven smell, during the drying process, and just in general?

You're welcome GU.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

As long as you are "quick" about starting the process you should be fine. By quick i mean dont let them start to break down before doing anything. After the passing, remove them from the tank and place them on aluminium foil on a cookie shee t and then into the oven. As long as they havent started to break down, there should be no smell. The oven is just a way to accelerate the drying and make it easier to creamate.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks for the info! I'm trying this now (that's for another thread) and it didn't go as well as I thought. I guess we didn't dry him very good, or something.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Oh no!! What's not going right, if I may ask??


----------



## DangerousAngel

15 minutes was definitely not long enough, we don't think he dried out enough, which made creating ash very hard. We have ashes now (they're sticky too!) and he's in a cup for now.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

When we did Iggy, we dried him until his fins were crispy. Then when we did the actual cremation, there was a bit of liquid and stickiness that came about just beforewe had to do some light -- crushing. We didnt continue the process to get the traditional ash, but we did continue until the liquid and stickiness went away. I am so sorry you are not getting the same results!!  please keep us all informed! I really hope it works out for you so you can put him at rest.


----------



## DangerousAngel

We did too, I don't recall there being any stickiness in the pan only during drying, so you didn't press a lot, just here and there? How long did it take for him to create ash without you pressing? We might have pressed too much too soon. Thankfully it's done, and I have him in a box, I wish this would have went as smooth for us as it did for you.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Did you try the cremation over a fire or just through the oven? Iggy was over the fire for quite a while, maybe about 45 minutes(?) before we started applying pressure. He was also a very large betta though. And we only crushed a little bit because by the time we got tothat part, he was pretty crispy. I am so so sorry that it did not go as smoothly for you. All experiences will, obviously, be different and vary, but I hate hearing someone go through trouble when they are trying to find peace. I am glad that he is finallyat rest in his new "tank" though!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Over the fire. That does make sense, we were rushing things. Maybe you should go edit the OP and add how long to wait before pressing, that definitely would have helped. Well I know more now, and if I decide to do this again I'll know more about what I'm doing.
Thank you though, I plant to put some of his ashes in one of those urn necklaces.


----------

